
Evil Ink: A Robot Impersonator Opens a Blog to Post Spam From the Future - jacquesm
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=evil-ink-a-robot-imperson
======
NathanKP
This is why Google has to spend so much time and effort on spam detection.
Fortunately, spam bots are still so stupid that they can't write anything
intelligent.

But after reading the recent xckd comment it makes me wonder if we'll reach a
point when spam bots will be smart enough that it will be difficult to
determine that they aren't legitimate.

Then online identity theft will be an even bigger problem.

